# MI State Med Student Tortured, Killed Dogs



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Man Accused Of Animal Abuse - WLNS TV 6 Lansing Jackson Michigan News and Weather - WLNS.COM |

Man Facing More Animal Abuse Charges - WLNS TV 6 Lansing Jackson Michigan News and Weather - WLNS.COM |



> Andrew David Thompson's attorney says his client will be charged with three additional counts of killing, mutilating, or torturing an animal in east lansing Wednesday morning. This is on top of 11 other counts that the 24-year-old Thompson was already formally charged with.
> 
> 
> Prosecutors believe Thompson bought several dogs over the past nine months, took them there, and killed them.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

there is a place in **** reserved for this guy, where was he getting the dogs? on the news this morning they said it was Grey hounds


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Italian Greyhounds. 

It does not say - I've been trying to find it - where he got the dogs from.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ken k said:


> there is a place in **** reserved for this guy, where was he getting the dogs? on the news this morning they said it was Grey hounds


I bet he got some of them off of craigslist, the dogs are "cheap" or free and no one asks any questions. 

This kid is disturbing and I hope he is having a wonderful time in jail, because I am sure there are dog lovers there who would love to meet this punk.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Thompson's attorney: "He certainly knows that these are serious charges. They could impact his future, *his career in medicine*."

awww ya don't say? poor young man cant be a doctor anymore because he's incredibly messed up in the head? aww what a shame..... MY ARSE! hope you rot away in your own cruel mind. piece of junk. :angryfire:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

_"Thompson's attorney George Zulakis would not talk about the specifics of the case, but argues the $100,000 bond is too much. Thompson is still behind bars, unable to come up with the money._

_"Each charge is a serious charge, but each carries a maximum of 4 years, and theoretically that's most he could get even if he's found guilty. He certainly knows that these are serious charges. They could impact his future, his career in medicine. And on a more immediate basis, he's currently in jail, and I'm sure he's a frightened young man," Zulakis said."_

I dont think his bond is enough! This creep should have to stay in there until the trail!

He should be frightened! I hope his fellow inmates enjoy him! How do you think those poor animals felt when they were being tortured!?!?

If this were my son, I would disown him.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MarleyGSD- you may want to review #16 here: Board Rules

...Not that I don't agree with you. I will say- I found the sentence you quoted interesting, but this one got me more:


> And on a more immediate basis, he's currently in jail, and I'm sure he's a frightened young man


I wonder how all those dogs felt coming into his apartment to be tortured and ripped apart. Let him rot in jail. I hope he gets destroyed in jail...


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry! Editing now! a quick moment of rage took over my better judgement!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How horrible. First the Craigslist Killer and now this. What in the world is going on with medical students?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> How horrible. First the Craigslist Killer and now this. What in the world is going on with medical students?


4 years in high school, 4 years in undergrad, and 3 years in med school...too much school and too much stress?

I know all of my aspiring doctor friends are working their butts off on research internships in Germany, volunteer positions at hospitals, and MCAT test preps. They have such ambition, talent, and high stress levels. 

Hope schools take note of this and put more emphasis on mental health in the student population.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

The significant aspect of this case is the fact that most serial killers begin their "careers" by mutilating animals....once the thrill is gone from harming dogs....the next threshold is achieved by killing you or I.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> The significant aspect of this case is the fact that most serial killers begin their "careers" by mutilating animals....once the thrill is gone from harming dogs....the next threshold is achieved by killing you or I.


That thought ran through my mind as well. 
What do they say? : "Not all people who torture animals will grow into serial killers; and not all serial killers started out torturing animals." 
You never know though, you can't just sit back and say they would _definitely_ grow into a serial killer, but in my mind if they are messed up enough to do that to an animal...you just NEVER know. So sad really.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

W.Oliver, that is so true. I wonder if there have been cases of mutilated animals in his past. Wouldn't be surprised. I wonder if this guy will have to commit these crimes against people, before he gets any real punishment.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I wonder if this guy will have to commit these crimes against people, before he gets any real punishment.


Yeah I think that's what i was trying to get at but I don't know if it came accross that way. You just have to say: Why risk that chance!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Bed wetting, fire fascination/starting and animal torture - The Terrible Triad. I'd didn't look up any links, but those are 3 traits that several serial killers exhibited in early life.
I would say anyone taking animal torture to this level and extreme just ain't wired right. Add on being a med student, who knows where it could have gone. 
I'm glad they caught this guy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know what the guy did. One person said "ripped apart." Was he practicing surgery and cutting them up? I am certainly not sticking up for this guy, but the details are so very scetchy that we do not really know anything that went on. 

From what the two reports said -- pretty much nothing except that he killed at least five dogs. I am curious too why 100,000 dollar bond. You would not get that high of a bond if you killed your wife. Do they really think this guy is a flight risk? For a maximum imprisonment of 4 years? The bond seems excessive for the way the law is today. 

I hate people who attack animals. But we have due-process in the US, and people are supposed to be innocent until they are proved to be guilty in a court of law. In our court system people are supposed to be given the ability to post bond and wait for trial. 

If this guy is guilty, and I have no reason to believe otherwise, I hope the judge throws the book at him and makes him serve the sentences consecutively. 40 years. He can come out and old man. But I think the size of the bond should be determined as if he was any other person accused of a crime. $100,000 seems far out there for charges of animal cruelty, which isn't even a felony in some states.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't disagree with your main point, Selzer, but I have a problem with your logic. If there isn't enough info to determine what he actually did- then how is there enough info to determine that $100000 bond is excessive? Surely the judge that set the bond examined (at least cursory) the evidence and set the bond accordingly. That's the assumption I am making.

[EDIT]- or maybe you are saying that 100K is excessive _regardless_ of what he did since animal cruelty isn't a felony charge?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Normally, a Judge would have access to the criminal complaint and have all of the available facts.
That goes into the setting of bail, community ties, flight risk, prioir criminal (in some cases juvenile) record are also used.

There is probably a lot that the news doesn't list.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There really aren't any details and to be honest, I don't think I want to hear them. My stomach probably couldn't take it. But - I agree that the judge would have valid reasons for his decision in setting bail.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Did I miss something? What exactly did he do to the dogs that was considered torture?

I must say.. anyone at all who has a problem with him killing and maiming dogs should boycott most meat farms. A pig is no different than a dog. 

And I do think that is a ridiculous bond. Child molesters get less.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Exactly, child molesters get less. 

Some piece of work was CONVICTED and awaiting sentencing, out on bond and came up here and found a family with four boys and molested them, while waiting to be sentenced. His bond was not 100,000!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I know a man who beat, sexually battered, abused, and tormented a girl for months who got ONE year in jail.

Kill a dog and you get four.

To me, it is crazy.. I can totally despise the man for doing that to the dogs, torturing them, and I think he does deserve punishment for it. But it seemed very flawed that a man who kills animals get less than one who hurts kids and does things that will haunt them for the rest of their life. 

Yet it is also legal to torture animals if they are for food here..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am happy that he will get at least 4 years in jail for KILLING and TORTURING animals, most people get a slap on the wrist and a small fine. 

Harming children, harming anyone, harming an animal, they all deserve more severe punishments!​ 
It is illegal to torture an animal period, whether they are for food or not.​ 
If authorities found dead, tortured, sick dogs in his apartment/house/condo/whatever and the Judge saw the photos or read the reports and felt that $100,000 bond is what the man deserved then GREAT! Keep that freak of the streets!​ 
Some of the comments in this thread make me sick and pissed off. ​


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think penalties for other crimes should be increased. That would solve the problem of inequity.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> I am happy that he will get at least 4 years in jail for KILLING and TORTURING animals, most people get a slap on the wrist and a small fine.
> 
> Harming children, harming anyone, harming an animal, they all deserve more severe punishments!​
> It is illegal to torture an animal period, whether they are for food or not.​
> If authorities found dead, tortured, sick dogs in his apartment/house/condo/whatever and the Judge saw the photos or read the reports and felt that $100,000 bond is what the man deserved then GREAT! Keep that freak of the streets!​ *Some of the comments in this thread make me sick and pissed off.* ​


I am sorry you do not like the idea that others may see things differently than you do. 

Unless judges have transcended the flaws of being human, I will not simply believe that something is ok, because one person determined that it was right. Why would we need an appeals court, or a supreme court? 

The fact is that some judges DO make errors, I am not saying that this is the case here, but it seems excessive to put a 100,000 dollar bond for someone who's facing a maximum penalty of four years and has not killed a human being, nor is he charged with rape or child molestation. 

We have something in this country called a bill of rights, and in it there is something that protects us against unreasonable penalties and incarceration. 

There is a reason there is a limit to the penalties a judge can impose during sentencing. I think when the system was set up, they understood that judges might err, might be unduly excessive given complete freedom to dish out sentences. 

If this guy had five dogs all in crates, who all died of starvation, I would want to rip him to pieces, I would want him in jail, yes, I would want to set his bail high -- not $100,000. But we have the right to be treated as innocent until proven guilty. And part of that is being able to post bond.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> If this guy had five dogs all in crates, who all died of starvation, I would want to rip him to pieces, I would want him in jail, yes, I would want to set his bail high -- not $100,000. But we have the right to be treated as innocent until proven guilty. And part of that is being able to post bond.


You and I do not know what this guy did, we dont know how horrible the torture was, we have not seen the pictures, if the dog were literally ripped apart, stabbed, shot, shredded, whatever, the judge saw the pictures and decided that he should have a $100,000 bail then it must be absolutely terrible because most people that torture/kill animals dont even need to be bonded out, they get a slap on the wrist, a $500 fine and sent on their way to go do it again.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, Judges do make errors. For whatever reasons in this case, bail was set as high as it was for a reason.
The defendent also has an attorney representing him in this case and I'm sure there were arguments heard on the issue of bail. I'm also guessing that there have been subsequent hearings/appearances and if the subject hasn't posted bail, the amount or conditions of release have been addressed at each of those hearing.
Every State is different in their Rules of Criminal Procedure which normally establish the "rules" for bail and conditions for releasing someone from custody. 
My guess (only a guess) is that there was good reason for why the bail was set so high and continuing reasoning for not lowering it. As I said before, I'm sure we don't have all of the facts or the entire story at this point.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> You and I do not know what this guy did, we dont know how horrible the torture was, we have not seen the pictures, if the dog were literally ripped apart, stabbed, shot, shredded, whatever, the judge saw the pictures and decided that he should have a $100,000 bail then it must be absolutely terrible because most people that torture/kill animals dont even need to be bonded out, they get a slap on the wrist, a $500 fine and sent on their way to go do it again.


Yes, it was probably pretty bad. But it could also be that the judge was in a bad mood, didn't like the man's looks or demeaner, thought he would leave the country or something. We do not know why it is so high. People accused of murder are able to post bond. I think that he figured a medical student must have financial backing, so made the bond high.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

MarleyGSD said:


> Thompson's attorney: "He certainly knows that these are serious charges. They could impact his future, *his career in medicine*."
> 
> awww ya don't say? poor young man cant be a doctor anymore because he's incredibly messed up in the head? aww what a shame..... MY ARSE! hope you rot away in your own cruel mind. piece of junk. :angryfire:


 
Dr. Frankenstein in training, I would love to cut his arms and legs off and use his torso for a pissing tree at the dog park.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sue you only need to post 10% of the bail.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cash, I know that. I would have a heck of a time coming up with 1% of that bail. Most people do not have access to 10k hanging around in their bank account.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

This kid could have been practicing some kind of surgeries, or exploring anatomy on the dogs. It could go even deeper and there could have been someone who told him "Just buy a dog and cut it up, they are similar to humans" and he took it too far. The fact that he is a med school student screams to me that it was motive other than just cutting and torturing animals, it had to have been for some research. And if that is the case, he got the idea from somewhere or spread it and it may be happening with other students.

Either way it was wrong and it should be grounds for expulsion from med school.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Gotta love this board! First responders on their way to a car crash hitting geese that walked into traffic should be punished but someone with 14 charges racked up should be set free b/c it must be some sort of mistake....

What DO practices surgeries on dogs?!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow. Maybe next time he will "practice" surgery on little kids. Matter of fact, maybe that is why the bail is so high. Perhaps he is suspected of more serious crimes - like crimes against humans. Maybe the judge wants to keep the creep in jail to allow law enforcement to collect additional evidence.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I doubt it. It sounds like serial killers graduate to humans, I do not know that they go back and forth. 

But whatever. I think he SHOULD go to jail if he is tried and convicted. I also think he should be treated like any other scum ball, and not given an impossible bail just because he is a med student. Murderers and rapists get out on bail with less.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

But Sue....I want all the murderers and rapists to stay in jail too. No bail for anybody. LOL! I wish.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

If he was torturing these dogs it is odd that the neighbours didn't hear anything living in an apartment type complex or maybe they did and are playing dumb cause they "didn't want to get involved". Either way if he was using them to practice on he probably needs to be made an example of.....with a bail like that you would think maybe the judge knows something we don't....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do not think we know even half enough details to really speculate on whether he should be in jail or what bond should be. For all we know there is evidence that he is a significant flight risk.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

And who really cares if he's being unfairly treated, sure as **** not me, of all the unfair atrocities being commited every day in this country, his is at the very bottom of importance, he deserves to be where he is and hopefully he drops the soap every single day as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The next time a cop offs a dog, I am going to trot out this thread. If it is a cop, we need to wait and wait until we have all the facts, and even AFTER he is convicted, we STILL have people arguing about it. 

If it is not a cop, he is the worst sort of neandrethal with no facts whatsoever. 

I really do not have a dog in this fight. If this guy gets convicted, and is sentenced to being tarred and feathered, I would be right there stirring the tar. 

I just think that it is really strange for a bond that size when his crimes were against dogs, not people. I find it a little disturbing, to think that our justice system cares more about dogs than people.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I care about people who have NOT been convicted of a crime yet being treated unfairly. Once they ARE convicted, I do not want some stupid technicality to get them off. I want them to have every single one of their rights followed, so that when they ARE convicted, it has no questions about it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is upsetting is that we have no information about this. It sounds like there were at least five dead dogs. We do not _know_ whether this guy was practicing on the dogs, or if he starved the dogs, or if the guy was rescuing the dogs and one had parvo and it spread. We do not know anything but that the judge gave a huge bond. And because of that people have completely judged this guy without any information whatsoever. 

I would like to know what the guy actually did to the dogs -- in general.

If dogs appeared to have died of malnutrition -- starved them to death, well, greyhounds look ribsy anyway, I can see a judge seeing pictures of the dead greyhounds and being insensed.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> We do not know anything but that the judge gave a huge bond. And because of that people have completely judged this guy without any information whatsoever.


But haven't you pretty much judged the judge based on the same lack of information?? You don't know that the judge _didn't_ have a valid reason to put a $100K bond on the guy.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

TheNamesNelson said:


> This kid could have been practicing some kind of surgeries, or exploring anatomy on the dogs. It could go even deeper and there could have been someone who told him "Just buy a dog and cut it up, they are similar to humans" and he took it too far. The fact that he is a med school student screams to me that it was motive other than just cutting and torturing animals, it had to have been for some research. And if that is the case, he got the idea from somewhere or spread it and it may be happening with other students.
> 
> Either way it was wrong and it should be grounds for expulsion from med school.


The issue with this is med/vet schools get donated cadavers for this purpose. They don't tell students to go out and cut up a random animal. This kid shouldn't get to have the privilege of practicing medicine. A doctor must have empathy and compassion for their patients.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Odds are he will get the money from a bail bondsman. That bond is not so unreasonable as to guarantee he won't get out. Obviously the judge has info we don't. Personally, I am fine with that bail. All he has to do is show up for the trial and he gets his money back. It's not like he completely forfeits that money. And IF he really did mutilate those dogs, I hope he is shanked in prison.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> And who really cares if he's being unfairly treated, sure as **** not me, of all the unfair atrocities being commited every day in this country, his is at the very bottom of importance, he deserves to be where he is and hopefully he drops the soap every single day as well.


Couldn't have said it better...

I feel, as others do, that the bond is high specifically for reasons we are unaware of at this point. 

It will be interesting to see what transpires from here on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wildo said:


> But haven't you pretty much judged the judge based on the same lack of information?? You don't know that the judge _didn't_ have a valid reason to put a $100K bond on the guy.


I am really surprised that there is a bond that high for a crime that will not get more than a couple of years, yeah. Probably this guy is the lowest crawling thing, but from what we have seen or heard, we do not KNOW anything except that the bond seems pretty excessive. 

From STATE COURT BOND AMOUNTS 

The two columns are bond amount and credit card
ASSAULT ON LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER (HIGH AND AGGRAVATED) ($500) $ 709 $ 723 
DISORDERLY CONDUCT (OCGA § 16-11-39) 
1st Offense ($200) $ 289 $ 295 
2nd Offense ($400) $ 569 $ 580 
CRIMINAL TRESPASS (O.C.G.A. § 16-7-21 ($300) $ 429 $ 438 
HARASSING PHONE CALLS (O.C.G.A. § 16-11-39.1) ($250) $ 359 $ 366 
STALKING (O.C.G.A. § 16-5-90) ($600) $ 849 $ 855 HAZING (OCGA § 16-5-61) ($500) $ 709 $ 723 
SEXUAL BATTERY -- HIGH AND AGGRAVATED (OCGA § 16-6-221) ($600) $ 849 $ 856 
SIMPLE ASSAULT (OCGA § 16-5-20) 
1st Offense ($400) $ 569 $ 580 
2nd Offense ($600) $ 849 $ 866 

SIMPLE BATTERY (OCGA § 16-5-23) 
1st Offense ($400) $ 569 $ 580 
2ndOffense ($600) $ 849 $ 866 
CRUELTY TO CHILDREN (O.C.G.A. § 16-5-70) ($400) $ 569 $ 580 
INTERFERENCE WITH 911 ($100) $ 149 $ 152


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cruelty to children $569?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate anyone who tortures animals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

so do I. 

I think that torturing animals should have a much higher penalty than it gets anywhere.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> I am really surprised that there is a bond that high for a crime that will not get more than a couple of years, yeah. Probably this guy is the lowest crawling thing, but from what we have seen or heard, we do not KNOW anything except that the bond seems pretty excessive.
> 
> From STATE COURT BOND AMOUNTS
> ...


Yes, but this is from Georgia, not Michigan. Some states have specific bonds amounts dictated for all crimes and judges have no discretion at all. Evidently Georgia is one of those states. With the reported bond amount, it's pretty clear Michigan isn't, so comparing the bond amounts is really apples and oranges.

ETA: As others have already mentioned, it's really impossible to argue fairness of the bond one way or the other without knowing the details of the crime and the background and financial situation of the defendant anyway.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

The charges are now for 13 dogs and the bail was increased to $500,000. Pre-trial is July 5th.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow. Seriously? I had heard about more dogs, but not the increased bail. There has got to be a LOT more to this story. If anyone hears details, please post.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

13 dogs? Last I saw was 13 charges, and they were saying 5 dogs dead. Well, it is hard to come up with any scenario where 13 dogs appear to be tortured and killed. I hope they nail the guy to the wall.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Lots of reasons the bail could be so high.

You weren't there for the hearings...and considering it's now been raised to 500K I'm sure there are a lot of other factors coming into play.

Additional charges pending for instance. I know of several cases where someone is held without bail on a minor drug charge if they are, say, a suspect or person of interest in a homicide.

It could be that within hours of being in jail he was trying to arrange to flee to another country.

Any number of reasons. Judges do not normally...especially not ONCE but TWICE....have bail at very high numbers unless there is very good reason.

Killing 13 animals in your apartment likely had lead to other unsavory activities. I can only imagine....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

According to this article, it is now $600,000!
Bond Raised To $600,000 For Man Facing Animal Abuse Charges - WLNS TV 6 Lansing Jackson Michigan News and Weather - WLNS.COM |


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Clearly this man is a psychopath and kudos to the Judge for keeping this piece of filth in jail, clearly we have no inkling of the atrocities this **NO SWEARING, PLEASE. ADMIN** commited behind his closed doors, I hope he gets tortured to death in the slammer so not one red cent of money is wasted on this walking cesspool.

I am so sorry for the poor dogs who had the misfortune of being tortured by this monster, Italian Greyhounds are a sweet, delicate little breed who would not hurt a fly, I can't even begin to imagine what I would do to him if this were one of my dogs, let's just say he would be begging for life in prison, with no parole.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Not that i recommend the movie AT ALL (incredibly disturbing) but "Human Centipiede" (sp?).......If any of you know about this movie, well the doctor in that movie is EXACTLY what this wack-a-doo wouldve turned into if not caught.
Quick, pg-13 premis of the movie: crazy ex-genius surgeon wants to create 1 continuous digestive track through 3 people. He tries first on his three dogs. Then he tries it out on three young adults. Gruesome and really messed up, but that is EXACTLY what i thought of the second i read about this case. GOOD RIDDANCE!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We are still guessing what his point is in doing whatever he did to the dogs.

Maybe he simply eats dog. They are eaten in many places. And, some people feel that meat is better if it is beaten prior to being killed. I wonder if this guy is preparing the dogs and eating them. Yes it IS gross, at least in our culture. 

Beating the dog prior to killing it would definitely be against the law here. 

But if he is just killing, butchering, and eating the dogs, should he have a 600,000 dollar bond?

Again, we do not KNOW what this guy is doing.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is very disturbing. What the **** is wrong with people?

I am glad he is in jail and hope and pray he rots there. This fits the profile of a future mass murderer or serial killer. 

Some or many might not agree with me, but laws should change in this country. Those who abuse animals, kids, elderly and any other living being, should be punished the same way they committed the abuse. Period.

Disgusting.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

selzer said:


> We are still guessing what his point is in doing whatever he did to the dogs.
> 
> Maybe he simply eats dog. They are eaten in many places. And, some people feel that meat is better if it is beaten prior to being killed. I wonder if this guy is preparing the dogs and eating them. Yes it IS gross, at least in our culture.
> 
> ...


 

Seriously, did you see the video of this guy? He is not eating the dogs, to be given the bond he has been given implies that it is worse than we can probably imagine, in any event, I am certainly not going to propose he is being unfairly charged, he is pure toilet scum and deserves every thing he gets, on just the basis of what has come out to the public, I could give a rats ass if the poor psychopath is being unfairly treated, in fact, I LOVE it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was thinking about it last night, yeah, he looks pretty thin. But there may be a black market for dog meat -- maybe he is working his way through med school. 

I _am _interested in what went on, not because I do not believe he doesn't just get off torturing and killing weaker creatures. 

I wonder why Italian Greyhounds for a start. I mean, even the ridiculous theory of his eating them, or selling the meat -- labs would be easier to come by and have more meat. All the same breed and breed that is not that popular, so the dogs would not be cheap or easy to come by, almost suggests that he is practicing on them -- a control group, etc. Or he somehow has some type of connection for the breed. But you can get pits or labs or shepherds for the asking, and if (apartment) he needed to go with smaller dogs, beagles or yorkies, or a number of other breeds would probably be easier to come by -- why Italian Greyhounds?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am waiting until he shows up in OTIS so I can see the actual charges, rather than these ridiculous almost funny speculations.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

My two cents . . . 
IF he is practicing on them . . . 
Italian Greyhounds are;
Small (easy to transport)
Have short, sleek fur
Have defined musculature
Have little fat (making surgical procedures MUCH easier)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> Not that i recommend the movie AT ALL (incredibly disturbing) but "Human Centipiede" (sp?).......If any of you know about this movie, well the doctor in that movie is EXACTLY what this wack-a-doo wouldve turned into if not caught.
> Quick, pg-13 premis of the movie: crazy ex-genius surgeon wants to create 1 continuous digestive track through 3 people. He tries first on his three dogs. Then he tries it out on three young adults. Gruesome and really messed up, but that is EXACTLY what i thought of the second i read about this case. GOOD RIDDANCE!


I have seen this movie and it was quite disturbing. There is going to be a sequel.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I am waiting until he shows up in OTIS so I can see the actual charges, rather than these ridiculous almost funny speculations.


On this note, I am surprised we have not heard more info . . .


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

selzer said:


> I was thinking about it last night, yeah, he looks pretty thin. But there may be a black market for dog meat -- maybe he is working his way through med school.
> 
> I _am _interested in what went on, not because I do not believe he doesn't just get off torturing and killing weaker creatures.
> 
> I wonder why Italian Greyhounds for a start. I mean, even the ridiculous theory of his eating them, or selling the meat -- labs would be easier to come by and have more meat. All the same breed and breed that is not that popular, so the dogs would not be cheap or easy to come by, almost suggests that he is practicing on them -- a control group, etc. Or he somehow has some type of connection for the breed. But you can get pits or labs or shepherds for the asking, and if (apartment) he needed to go with smaller dogs, beagles or yorkies, or a number of other breeds would probably be easier to come by -- why Italian Greyhounds?


Wasn't it YOU that came up with the bizarre "eating the dogs" theory?? 

And the fact he PURCHASED many of them (I don't recall seeing the word "rescue" and doubt there are many Italian Greyhound rescues) just to kill whether for meat or not does exactly lend well to your theory that he is working his way through med school  This guy has a sick fetish/compulsive issues OBVIOUSLY. Why he picked greyhounds primarily is something no one will probably understand or know other than he liked to kill them.

I highly doubt there is a black market for dog meat. A Korean or Chinese family wants some dog meat...I don't think they will have a hard time getting it. Enough strays running around in most cities.

Some of these bizarre ideas people are coming up with make me wonder about THEM!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Go ahead and wonder away. 

We have to speculate because we are being told zilch. Yes I thought maybe he was using them for food. Some people see dog as a delicacy, not just something to eat when you are starving. There COULD be a trade in dog meat. Lots of us are happy to eat meat, and have NO desire to kill and dress it. 

here is another ridiculous theory. Drugs. Dogs are imported from out of the country after swallowing drug packets. He is killing them and then digging for gold. YUCK! Sure, it is out there, but I heard of people doing it with puppies. I think they were actually performing surgery on them to put the drugs inside of them, and then shipping them over. Possible. 

I just figure a total nutjob wouldn't be picking a specific, kind of out of the way breed, unless they are ideal for surgery practice as was suggested.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love you Sue. You're so twisted. 

Anyway, doesn't this guy have a court date coming up next week? It will be interesting to hear what details come out - horrible, but interesting.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

selzer said:


> We have to speculate because we are being told zilch.


Um, because nothing has happened yet....



> Both of Thompson’s pretrial conferences are set for July 5. His preliminary examination in the 55th District Court is set for July 7 and his preliminary examination in 54-B District Court is set for July 8.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about MI, but in most States, once he's been formally charged, the criminal complaint should be available and public information. I'm sure something will come out soon. 
In MN, anyone can obtain a criminal complaint.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Court records and such are public but not necessarily online. Also this is not exactly the biggest news headline in Michigan right now. Amber Alert for a missing 4 month old baby, for starters...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any updates? I read that he killed the dogs out of frustration and anger, because they went to the bathroom on the floor and in his bed and would not come to him. They were referred to as "puppies". He threw them against the wall or grabbed them by the collar and beat them. 13 dead. One dog survived with internal injuries.

Thought somebody from MI, might have more on the story.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hillary_Plog said:


> Couldn't have said it better...
> 
> I feel, as others do, that the bond is high specifically for reasons we are unaware of at this point.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what transpires from here on.


I CARE! I am not saying that he is NOT guilty of horrible crimes. But, every person deserves fair and just treatment and their day in court.

Funny how most people here have convicted and sentenced the guy based on a couple news stories. Of course we know the news sources never get facts wrong and no one innocent is ever falsely accused. 

Why do we even have courts? Why not just print news stories and have people vote on Facebook if a person is guilty or innocent? Sure would save a lot of tax money and we would never have to do jury duty again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, but I'm just looking for new information. I read that he confessed. True, False???? Just wondering.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

MSU medical student says he killed 13 greyhounds out of anger | Lansing State Journal | lansingstatejournal.com


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG WHAT A PSYCHO!!!!

And I can't believe the guy had a roommate. I feel like he should be charged for something to for his stupidity!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Dee. That's pretty much what I read too. Very sick individual. 

And yeah - the roommate said he lost track of how many dogs came and went. He had to know something. At least enough to know that something was very wrong.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Student killed greyhounds “out of anger” | ohmidog!

A little more detail, if the link works.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Ruthie said:


> I CARE! I am not saying that he is NOT guilty of horrible crimes. But, every person deserves fair and just treatment and their day in court.
> 
> Funny how most people here have convicted and sentenced the guy based on a couple news stories. Of course we know the news sources never get facts wrong and no one innocent is ever falsely accused.
> 
> Why do we even have courts? Why not just print news stories and have people vote on Facebook if a person is guilty or innocent? Sure would save a lot of tax money and we would never have to do jury duty again.


 
Based on the Casey Anthony verdict we shouldn't have juries anymore, unless it's caught on Facebook or Youtube these idiots don't believe evidence.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Reading the two links, I agree this is a henous crime, but a 500,000 or 600,000 dollar bond is excessive. This guy might go out and get another greyhound puppy, but there is no indication that people are in danger. He was seeing a psychiatrist (prior to being arrested). So he has some major issues. I hope he goes to prison and is given some type of court that stipulates that he may never keep a dog again. He is unhinged. Probably has some type of rage/anger problem. It sounds like he knows this, and is actually working on it.

It does not sound like he is purchasing dogs with the intent of torturing and killing them. I do not understand the bond being that high.


----------

